# Sydney 310bhs Vs. Sprinter 311bhs



## hhcribbs

Ok, thanks to all for the help in eliminating the Laredo from our options. Keystone just makes too many TTs for us to decide. Can anyone tell me the difference between the Sprinter 311BHS and the Sydney 310BHS....quality, features that are not listed, etc.???? Our local RV store does not stock the Sydney so I have only been inside the Sprinter, but they appear essientially the same.

Thanks in advance for helping us narrow down this search....at least it's a fun search!

Have a great week and weekend all!

Howard


----------



## clarkely

Climber said:


> Ok, thanks to all for the help in eliminating the Laredo from our options. Keystone just makes too many TTs for us to decide. Can anyone tell me the difference between the Sprinter 311BHS and the Sydney 310BHS....quality, features that are not listed, etc.???? Our local RV store does not stock the Sydney so I have only been inside the Sprinter, but they appear essientially the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping us narrow down this search....at least it's a fun search!
> 
> Have a great week and weekend all!
> 
> Howard


I looked at Both....side by side at the Hershey Pa RV Show.........as i looked at evry trailer brand with this floorplan........heartland, Forrest river wildwood, jayco, dutchmen, fleetwood, you name it!.

In the Queen bed up front there was a couple more inches of head to foot room in the Sydney Outback than in the sprinter........big deal for me at just under 6-4" tall.

Sydeny is "ALL" aluminum construction - sprinter is sidewall aluminum construction

Enclosed underbelly on both - heated & Insulated on sydney

Front nose was more rounded off on the Sydney Outback than the Sprinter - looks like it might tow better....

A bit less weight and tongue weight on the Sydney Outback than the Sprinter

13,500btu AC on Sprinter 15,000 BTU on the Sydney outback

Propane Tanks Inside like on a 5th wheel on the Sydney outback

Sprinter vs Sydney Outback

Basically the Sydney is the next Step up from the Sprinter........Keystone used to have the Sydney listed as the only "higher" end travel trailer on their website..............It appears all the outbacks had the nicer features than the Sprinter..........and the 310 was less than a thousand dollars more.

This is what i have found or was told......

I just liked the Sydney better........ and i was not an outback owner previously...........as a matter of fact i was ready to but the forest river Wildwood LA.........i liked the trailer the color's ....It looked "ME" until i went to the show and did the comparison.............and that's how i ended up with the outback!!


----------



## jdpm

The sprinter line has a second layer of luan in the sidewalls. So, it will be heavier. The Outbacks and Sydneys only have the one layer. pcm


----------



## jetjane

I've never seen either in person but here's a few differences I noticed from looking at the websites...

The Sydney has an outside camp kitchen (hot/cold water and gas stove) and the Sprinter has an outside shower (not sure if it has hot water) and a hook-up for a BBQ (I think this is the same hook-up found on the Sydney too though).

The Sprinter has the extra overhead cabinet over the sink as well as a counter top extension.

Sprinter has pillow top mattress which is probably much better than the knee cap breaking, rib poking one (AKA deluxe inner spring) that comes with the Sydneys. If you get the Sydney, some kind of mattress topper is a must.









Sprinter has an exterior vented exhaust fan over the stove whereas the Sydney's fan isn't.

Sydney's black and grey tanks are bigger.


----------



## hhcribbs

clarkely said:


> Ok, thanks to all for the help in eliminating the Laredo from our options. Keystone just makes too many TTs for us to decide. Can anyone tell me the difference between the Sprinter 311BHS and the Sydney 310BHS....quality, features that are not listed, etc.???? Our local RV store does not stock the Sydney so I have only been inside the Sprinter, but they appear essientially the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping us narrow down this search....at least it's a fun search!
> 
> Have a great week and weekend all!
> 
> Howard


I looked at Both....side by side at the Hershey Pa RV Show.........as i looked at evry trailer brand with this floorplan........heartland, Forrest river wildwood, jayco, dutchmen, fleetwood, you name it!.

In the Queen bed up front there was a couple more inches of head to foot room in the Sydney Outback than in the sprinter........big deal for me at just under 6-4" tall.

Sydeny is "ALL" aluminum construction - sprinter is sidewall aluminum construction

Enclosed underbelly on both - heated & Insulated on sydney

Front nose was more rounded off on the Sydney Outback than the Sprinter - looks like it might tow better....

A bit less weight and tongue weight on the Sydney Outback than the Sprinter

13,500btu AC on Sprinter 15,000 BTU on the Sydney outback

Propane Tanks Inside like on a 5th wheel on the Sydney outback

Sprinter vs Sydney Outback

Basically the Sydney is the next Step up from the Sprinter........Keystone used to have the Sydney listed as the only "higher" end travel trailer on their website..............It appears all the outbacks had the nicer features than the Sprinter..........and the 310 was less than a thousand dollars more.

This is what i have found or was told......

I just liked the Sydney better........ and i was not an outback owner previously...........as a matter of fact i was ready to but the forest river Wildwood LA.........i liked the trailer the color's ....It looked "ME" until i went to the show and did the comparison.............and that's how i ended up with the outback!!
[/quote]

Thanks for the detailed information...we are traveling to TX to see the Sydney in person...they have 2 Sprinters on the lot here at Dean's in Tulsa and if I go there one more time I think they are going to charge me rent!


----------



## mswalt

> Thanks for the detailed information...we are traveling to TX to see the Sydney in person...they have 2 Sprinters on the lot here at Dean's in Tulsa and if I go there one more time I think they are going to charge me rent!


Going to FunTime in Cleburne?

Lewis RV Center in OK City carries Outbacks. Might save you some mileage.......unless ou're thinking of actually buying right now. Then I'm sure FunTime will probably beat their prices.

Mark


----------



## hhcribbs

mswalt said:


> Thanks for the detailed information...we are traveling to TX to see the Sydney in person...they have 2 Sprinters on the lot here at Dean's in Tulsa and if I go there one more time I think they are going to charge me rent!
> 
> 
> 
> Going to FunTime in Cleburne?
> 
> Lewis RV Center in OK City carries Outbacks. Might save you some mileage.......unless ou're thinking of actually buying right now. Then I'm sure FunTime will probably beat their prices.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Thanks again all...we are just about ready to go crazy now that the weather has cleared up here in OK. The original deal on our "new" Excursion fell through in Houston, TX (they sold it right out from under me after I had all trade/finance paperwork ready). So, we set back a little as we wait for the next deal on an Excursion in KY.

I checked with Lakeshore, Holman and FunTime and here are the current results:

2010 Sydney 310BHS:
Lakeshore: no response after thee days so far...
Holman: Quick response and very helpful = $22,951
FunTime: Quick response = $25,995
*Add $1004 to the Holman quote for shipping to Tulsa, OK

So far Dean's has not offered anything close to the 25K range but I am not ready to "haggle" yet anyway. I have not been to Lewis in OKC but will give them a call and shoot down the turnpike if they have a Sydney in stock.

You are all very helpful and I look forward to discussing trips and mods in the near future.

Have a great week!


----------



## Nathan

So go to KY, get the Excursion, drive up to Holmans (just north of the KY border), pick up the trailer, and then head home!


----------



## clarkely

basically we just thought the outback was nicer............and cleaner looking


----------



## 'Ohana

Climber said:


> I checked with Lakeshore, Holman and FunTime and here are the current results:
> 
> 2010 Sydney 310BHS:
> Lakeshore: no response after thee days so far...
> Holman: Quick response and very helpful = $22,951
> FunTime: Quick response = $25,995
> *Add $1004 to the Holman quote for shipping to Tulsa, OK
> 
> So far Dean's has not offered anything close to the 25K range but I am not ready to "haggle" yet anyway. I have not been to Lewis in OKC but will give them a call and shoot down the turnpike if they have a Sydney in stock.
> 
> You are all very helpful and I look forward to discussing trips and mods in the near future.
> 
> Have a great week!










That seems odd









Good luck with your search









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

'Ohana said:


> Lakeshore: no response after thee days so far...


Call Marci....if she is with a customer she won't answer, so just leave a message. Drop the "got your number from Outbacker.com" on the voice mail....that will help.

~Marci~
231-206-8352


----------



## clarkely

Nathan said:


> So go to KY, get the Excursion, drive up to Holmans (just north of the KY border), pick up the trailer, and then head home!


I would call lake shore.....again.....something is screwy with them not getting back...............but holmans number looks good as well.............

I like the above advice go get the TV and then the TT







and get out camping!!


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Lakeshore: no response after thee days so far...


Call Marci....if she is with a customer she won't answer, so just leave a message. Drop the "got your number from Outbacker.com" on the voice mail....that will help.

~Marci~
231-206-8352
[/quote]
Yep, if you just put in an inquiry on their website, I've never gotten an answer. I had to call to get a quote...


----------



## 'Ohana

Nathan said:


> Lakeshore: no response after thee days so far...


Call Marci....if she is with a customer she won't answer, so just leave a message. Drop the "got your number from Outbacker.com" on the voice mail....that will help.

~Marci~
231-206-8352
[/quote]
Yep, if you just put in an inquiry on their website, I've never gotten an answer. I had to call to get a quote...
[/quote]

As we're thinking of upgrading at some point, a couple of weeks ago I actually placed a call and left someone a voice message wanting some price quotes.
Needless to say I never received a call back, however as it's was only for comparison reasons at this point so I let it pass.

P.S. I did mention that I was from Outbackers









Ed


----------



## hhcribbs

'Ohana said:


> Lakeshore: no response after thee days so far...


Call Marci....if she is with a customer she won't answer, so just leave a message. Drop the "got your number from Outbacker.com" on the voice mail....that will help.

~Marci~
231-206-8352
[/quote]
Yep, if you just put in an inquiry on their website, I've never gotten an answer. I had to call to get a quote...
[/quote]

As we're thinking of upgrading at some point, a couple of weeks ago I actually placed a call and left someone a voice message wanting some price quotes.
Needless to say I never received a call back, however as it's was only for comparison reasons at this point I let it pass.

P.S. I did mention that I was from Outbackers









Ed

Ed
[/quote]

Ok...you guys were right. I am on the phone with Marci right now and they are quoting 310BHS for $22,924...she seems very helpful and is willing to do all of my TV work as well. Damn decisions....!

Here's my question: If I am trying to save about 5K (current difference between my local guy and one of the "big" dealers) is it worth "annoying" the local dealer that will be doing all the warranty and service work, or do you all recommend paying a larger capital outlay for "hopefully" better service payoffs in the future? Generally we like to support the local economy, but due to the lack of inventory and wanting to maximize our dollars, we have started searching the whole US for the "best" deal.

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Climber said:


> Ok...you guys were right. I am on the phone with Marci right now and they are quoting 310BHS for $22,924...she seems very helpful and is willing to do all of my TV work as well. Damn decisions....!
> 
> Here's my question: If I am trying to save about 5K (current difference between my local guy and one of the "big" dealers) is it worth "annoying" the local dealer that will be doing all the warranty and service work, or do you all recommend paying a larger capital outlay for "hopefully" better service payoffs in the future? Generally we like to support the local economy, but due to the lack of inventory and wanting to maximize our dollars, we have started searching the whole US for the "best" deal.


I'm driving from Oregon to Michigan in June to get my Outback from Marci at Lakeshore.

I think that tells you how I feel on this.

I still cringe when I hear people say the dealer doesn't want to help service their RV due to not buying it from the local dealer. What if you move? I tend to think dealerships will now (and for a while to come) take ANY service $$$ they can get. When times are better and RV sales are back through the roof, things might change...but I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## folsom_five

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...you guys were right. I am on the phone with Marci right now and they are quoting 310BHS for $22,924...she seems very helpful and is willing to do all of my TV work as well. Damn decisions....!
> 
> Here's my question: If I am trying to save about 5K (current difference between my local guy and one of the "big" dealers) is it worth "annoying" the local dealer that will be doing all the warranty and service work, or do you all recommend paying a larger capital outlay for "hopefully" better service payoffs in the future? Generally we like to support the local economy, but due to the lack of inventory and wanting to maximize our dollars, we have started searching the whole US for the "best" deal.


I'm driving from Oregon to Michigan in June to get my Outback from Marci at Lakeshore.

I think that tells you how I feel on this.

I still cringe when I hear people say the dealer doesn't want to help service their RV due to not buying it from the local dealer. What if you move? I tend to think dealerships will now (and for a while to come) take ANY service $$$ they can get. When times are better and RV sales are back through the roof, things might change...but I don't see that happening any time soon.
[/quote]

I bought my TT from Holman and have it serviced at my local dealer in California. They will service your TT, but you will not be at the top of their priority list. Hopefully you will be able to plan your service visits around when you are not going camping.

My local dealer was not willing to "deal" until I told them I bought one from Holman... then they magically came within a couple $k of the Holman price... if they would have done that up front, I would have bought locally. Tell your dealer that this is the price I can get it for, and this is the price for shipping it here... if you can get them to come close to that price, I say buy locally. If not, tell them thank you very much and then go take a nice road trip to pick up your new camper.

Good luck.

--Greg


----------



## clarkely

folsom_five said:


> Tell your dealer that this is the price I can get it for, and this is the price for shipping it here... if you can get them to come close to that price, I say buy locally. If not, tell them thank you very much and then go take a nice road trip to pick up your new camper.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> --Greg


I whole heartedly agree!!! I own my own business and i am competitive on comparison products to Large Supply yards......

I wanted to buy my camper locally, i ended up getting it from camping world out of NY at the Hershey RV show.............my local dealer was there (we are about an hour and a half from the show) i asked them about the camper, knowing they sell some keystone products............he told me that was a great buy and that they could not sell them at the show (certain dealers are grandfathered in fro certain products)........but seemed to indicate that they could not touch the number.............They local guy did my warranty work and was very happy to do it...........service guy asked where i bought it, i explained the situation, he checked with his boss, confirmed i got a good buy.....and at that time probably could not have matched it.......but could get close now.......







they did my service with a smile and went the extra mile.......they want to earn the sale of my next unit.

You are a Marketing similar profile to me as far as what they are looking at.............they offer 5er's and pushers.....they look at you as a young family that they want to sell to for years.......they will probably match your number locally or get really close.........if not off to holmans or lakeshore..........Ironic marci only beat holman's number by a few dollars.......







maybe you should've posted a lower quote


----------



## Oregon_Camper

clarkely said:


> Ironic marci only beat holman's number by a few dollars.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should've posted a lower quote


Marci is $1,300 cheaper than Holmans, when you line up all the features I've requested. (and $6k less than local)

Let them bid on stuff like 2x6v battery....slide out awnings....Scotchgard....Power Tongue Jack....etc.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Climber said:


> Here's my question: If I am trying to save about 5K (current difference between my local guy and one of the "big" dealers) is it worth "annoying" the local dealer that will be doing all the warranty and service work, or do you all recommend paying a larger capital outlay for "hopefully" better service payoffs in the future? Generally we like to support the local economy, but due to the lack of inventory and wanting to maximize our dollars, we have started searching the whole US for the "best" deal.
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice!


In our case, 6k was worth driving to Muskegon and back from West Texas. After we smashed into a deer last year, A local dealer here fixed our Outback with a smile on their face and a "thank you for the business". We specifically investigated local service prior to purchasing an Outback. We found a dealer here that doesn't deal in Keystone but has a great service department - their service guys recondition ancient Airstreams - they fixed our Outback with no problem at all.

What is 5k worth to you? What would spending that extra 5k get you?

-CC


----------



## Sayonara

Its amazing the savings you get from Lakeshore. Id say its worth the drive.

I dont have any experience with poor service due to not purchassing a unit at the same dealer but i have to believe that in these times they should not be turning anyone away.


----------

